

Google updated their search UI. I'm not a fan. - ncarlson
http://i.imgur.com/uzPP4.png

======
scott_s
Google has been like this for me since last week. It's buggy; the auto-
complete box sometimes gets detached and just floats in the page. I hope I can
turn the sidebar off in the future.

I do like the softer logo, though.

------
ncarlson
One of the reasons I stay with Google is because of their minimal design
aesthetic. The further they deviate from that, the more likely I am to leave.

Although, I'm not sure where I'd go.

